# Flounder gig heads



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone ever make their own? I need ideas to make one that will slip over the end of an old fiberglass fishing rod I cut down and took the eyes off of? Any ideas.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Dont know what you are going to use and if you have access to a welding machine but you could saddle a couple of pieces of pipe and weld them together then fab you up some kind of bar to go across the bottom. I use a 6" lag bolt. Once that is welded to the end take you three more lag screws and weld the heads to the one you placed horisontally. I have yet to have one come off the gig. The threads from the screws keep them on great.....hope this works out for you or at least kick starts an idea.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I I don't have a welder and my welding skills are close to zero. I was thinking of water proof epoxy or silicon to secure the gig to the shaft of the fiberglass but your way sounds like it would work. Hmm thanks for the tip I'll see what I can do.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I have welded 2x allthread to a piece of pipe, then bolted it to a 7' wooden rod. 

If you did a single prong, you could put a small bolt or screw though the fiberglass and then epoxy it. Maybe even use some guide string to hold it better. But I dont think any fishing pole would be stiff enough for gigging... But I could be wrong. 

If you want to do it on the cheap go to home depot and get a 7' closet rod and some allthread. Thread it into the rod, drill though both, and put a screw. Then sharpen the other end of the allthread.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

this is the rod its self i cut off the end all the way to the meaty part the flex is not bad at all if any.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

I would have to agree with "flounderpounder" cheap and easy. Lows/ Home Depot/ McCoys has plenty of good ideas to make a gig. May not be as light as the rod but will for sure serve the purpose.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks good. Maybe find something that will slip over the end about 4"..... hmmm or get a solid peice of steel and drill out one end to slip over the end.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Sitck an arrow (minus the fletching) into the rod shaft. Then you can screw on a broadhead and use it like a gig. I've done that for stabbing a ray or 2 and it works fine....unitl you try to pull the broadhead back through the ray. For Flounder I don't see why it wouldn't work. 

Then again, gigs are pretty darn cheap at academy and the above method is big time GHETTO.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Took the cheap smooth gig from academy and pulled the wire and redrilled the hole to fit some coarse galvanized 3/8 all thread and sharpened the tip or you can get a longer bolt and cut off the head then resharpen the tip and it will work ok. Glue the head of the 3/8 galvanized all thread into the wood.

It is not the 3 or 4 prongs but coarse thread seems to hold ok. Academy gigs are smooth so you need to grab under your flounder to pick them up or they may slide off. Also took some pvc that fit over the end of the wood and added 2 more feet to the walking gig.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Sitck an arrow (minus the fletching) into the rod shaft. Then you can screw on a broadhead and use it like a gig. I've done that for stabbing a ray or 2 and it works fine....unitl you try to pull the broadhead back through the ray. For Flounder I don't see why it wouldn't work.
> 
> Then again, gigs are pretty darn cheap at academy and the above method is big time GHETTO.


I thought any type of barbs were prohibidado.


----------



## A6TEXAN (Apr 2, 2010)

*BARBS*

page 33 of 2011/2012 outdoor annual.
GIG: any hand held shaft with single or multiple points, barbed or barbless.
May be used to take NONGAME fish only.
:cheers:


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

this was a sort of spur of the moment thing as i was cleaning the garage i got a guy gonna help me with the metal work and we will see how it goes as far as the rod i dont see why it wont work unless i gig about a 20 lbs flounder. either way if it breaks or does not work right im not out any thing just seemed like it would be fun to try. thanks for the responses.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Flounder is *not* a game fish in the state of texas. It has limit regs on size and quantity but thats it.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

You can get some gig heads from www.sbtoutdoors.com


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

DGAustin said:


> You can get some gig heads from www.sbtoutdoors.com


What he said... If I dont make my own, I use the B&M gigs. Price is right too.


----------



## travis12 (May 21, 2004)

I use those but I find a nice piece of bamboo for the pole. Works as a walking stick and a push pole when I am gigging from my kayak.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*Gig*

I have always used a 6 pronged pitch fork that you can find an Tractor Supply or lowes. all you do is cut off the outside two prongs on either side and you are good to go. If you are ambitious you can find another couple handles and get 3 gigs out of one fork.​


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Gig*

Growing up near coast on farm in 50s.All the Gigs were made from old pitch forks by the local Blacksmith.I still have 2 there Tuff .For a Quickie drill hole in end of closet rod 1/2 in bout 4 in deep maybe 6in.Get a piece 12/14 in long of 1/2 rebar and or round stock.Fit it so it slides into the hole put some Epoxy /JB weld in hole shove the bar in let DRY and sharpen. Go Gig EM...cva34


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

A6TEXAN said:


> page 33 of 2011/2012 outdoor annual.
> GIG: any hand held shaft with single or multiple points, barbed or barbless.
> May be used to take NONGAME fish only.
> :cheers:


Thanks for the clarification. Dont know where I got that from.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

The B&M "flounder gig" is what I was trying to describe, in my "ghetto" post(so racist). You should get that and try to attach it. The top is going to be way to big, maybe epoxy it, and put a screw though. Or hammer it down smaller. Your not going to get cheaper then 6.95.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A6TEXAN said:


> page 33 of 2011/2012 outdoor annual.
> GIG: any hand held shaft with single or multiple points, barbed or barbless.
> May be used to take NONGAME fish only.
> :cheers:


In the same book, you will find that Flounder is not a game fish. They are off limits to gig in November, though.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*Hey Mont*

I can give you the first two titles with out question. Can you get out and make the rain dance today or tomorrow?

I have cows up the country that need that rain today or tomorrow. 3-4 inches would put out the fires and give the grass 30 days to come back too.


----------



## The Original (Jan 29, 2009)

Made some here in brazoria. 3 and 4 prong ss. No barbs but they turned out nice. Feel free to look me up if ur ever in the area


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

whats wrong with this?
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_19416_-1?Ntt=flounder&Ntk=All


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Nothing but I've got almost everything i need just been busy so I haven't finished prepping the fiberglass for a handle.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

ohh


----------



## marsea (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Guys

I've just gotten back into flounder gigging from a boat and have been researching the forums for gig head ideas since my brand new, off the shelf, B&M gig has been dropping fish. I can't seem to find another suitable gig head that doesn't cost an arm and a leg so I made my own. I settled on the idea of going with a 3 prong barbless, threaded SS rod for my design. Total cost = $10.00 and some labor (I already had the SS rod and the pipe.) The shaft is a 10' section of 1.25" PVC conduit and is sturdy enough to pole my 15' john boat anywhere.

Here is a photo of my gig head. Copy at will!










Eric


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks good. You better hurry and get to the Patent office on it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I make my own but not for boat gigging. I walk and use a single shaft gig.


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Heres one i fabbed for my girl with her initials on it...TNZ and its got notches for length from 14 to 26...its a stainless square shaft i ground down and dremeled the barbs. I have one as well and they are great for walking. I can pick up a flounder without putting my hand under it and have to physically pull it off the shank after stringing it up. I dont really care for two and three prong gigs


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

My pics never posted, here


-mac-


----------



## flounderstalker (Apr 13, 2010)

All three homemade...used stainless all-thread. The shaft is made from the extendable pool cleaning nets


----------

